# What do I do now?



## cruzegirly (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm kind of at a loss of what to do here... I have a 2013 Cruze 1.8 standard model. well I had to take this car in within a week due to grease in my trunk. yeah ok thats not such a big deal. Well after owning the car for three short months and 7000 miles (yes I have to drive a lot) I had to take it in for down shifting problems. They fixed that but my car is not shifting right still. When I bought my Cruze the shifting was smooth and I never felt it. Well now its getting more jerky and the techs at the dealership are telling me pretty much I am crazy and that nothing is wrong...yet...they have not given me my car back and keep asking me to keep it there. I am at a loss of what to do now and could really use some advice. I have called gm and filed a complaint but thats not getting me anywhere either. any suggestions? 


Please keep in mind Im broke and cant afford to go do anything to it that cost a ton of money when gm should be fixing it not me!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't worry, it is covered under warranty. You should have a loaner as well if they're keeping it over a day. Chevy customer service will respond here soon. But it seems to me they are trying to find the issue.
I'd say relax and enjoy the loaner. That is if they give new cars like my dealer does.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzegirly (Nov 21, 2013)

I understand its covered under warranty and they did give me a 2013 impala as a loaner (gas hog!!!). My only issue is this is the third time in three months my car has been back and I don't know what will happen next. I honest to god think I got the bad car of the bunch! which with my luck wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Patience.

Give the dealership time, make sure everything is written as to what they do to your car, and open a case with GM...

There is a user here, "Chevy Customer Care" who will post soon, contact her with what she asks, and watch as magically your car is fixed 

EDIT: I contacted her, she should be here shortly.


----------



## cruzegirly (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you. I just called the dealership to see if I could get my car and they are waiting for my air vent to come in since the cheap piece of plastic broke and then I can have my car back. They say nothing is wrong and they can do nothing else. I guess Im just stuck with the car til the transmission blows and maybe then the dealership will finally believe im not nuts.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

wait till jessica or erika come in here...they will get this fixed.


----------



## cruzegirly (Nov 21, 2013)

I sure hope so! I love my Cruze. =/


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzegirly, 

Thank you everyone for the mention. Cruzegirly, I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. Please private message me your name, VIN, address, phone number, and dealership so I can look into this for you. Hope to hear from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I know that this is a trying time for you , but with a little help from you and your dealer your new cruzen will be purring down those roads in style again .
Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

She is coming close to the magical 10k mile mtx fluid degrade stage. Was this issue true as well for the non 1.4t man tranny? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cruzegirly (Nov 21, 2013)

Erica I have sent you all the information you asked for.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> She is coming close to the magical 10k mile mtx fluid degrade stage. Was this issue true as well for the non 1.4t man tranny?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Auto owners (like OP) have complained of poor shifting right around the same time frame. Most are changing fluid at 30k though. 

OP, have the dealer reset the adaptives (removing a battery cable, waiting a few min, and reinstalling it will accomplish the same thing). My dad has to do that every couple months or his auto transmission acts super confused. 

Silly cars think they can learn...


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Auto owners (like OP) have complained of poor shifting right around the same time frame. Most are changing fluid at 30k though.
> 
> OP, have the dealer reset the adaptives (removing a battery cable, waiting a few min, and reinstalling it will accomplish the same thing). My dad has to do that every couple months or his auto transmission acts super confused.
> 
> ...


Misread LS standard as standard trans. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Got it cruzegirly! We are going to send you a reply in the morning. Have a great night!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

